# Wanted: Intense Haunted House Music



## sandpipr (May 21, 2011)

I have found dark ambient sounds of the like by Lustmord, but am looking for other artists that have similiar type of dark ambience for the haunted house I am building. It has to be super intense and haunted. Any suggestions?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Nox Arcana and Midnight Syndicate, to name two. I'm also partial to some of the tracks from Hans Zimmer's sountrack from "The Ring".


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I agree about those two groups. Another musician who I feel could be very fitting is Adam Hurst. 

This song is from the _Elegy_ album, which is incredibly dark/sorrowful throughout.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

I gave a few..must not have been what you're looking for.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Funeral Songs by Various Artists.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Antonio Cora's "The Cellar." Starts at 0:33.






I have a version without the talking at the beginning if you want it.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

I strongly recommend the Dead Space soundtrack by Jason Graves. It is far more intense than anything Midnight Syndicate or Nox Arcana have released. Check out these tracks...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8k23eRQyeQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51lafc8WDN8


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Verse 13 said:


> I strongly recommend the Dead Space soundtrack by Jason Graves. It is far more intense than anything Midnight Syndicate or Nox Arcana have released. Check out these tracks...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8k23eRQyeQ&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51lafc8WDN8


Holy crap! What is that game about?? The music sounds freaking intense.


----------



## sandpipr (May 21, 2011)

I only want dark scary ambient sounds no music or melody. Sort of what Lustmord does, but for a haunted house--ghostly and cold


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Its basically a first person shooter with aliens. The game is just as intense as the music.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Tor Lundvall - Empty City


----------



## sandpipr (May 21, 2011)

Verse 13: can you be more specific with your post "Crypt Keeper" or show me the link?


----------



## Putrid Patrick (Sep 19, 2012)

You MUST get 'The Poisoner' from Controlled Bleeding...I play it every Halloween - it sounds more 'sound scape-ish' rather than the dark ambience of Lustmord, and it is EXTREMELY chilling. If you want something a little more 'evil,' you may also want to check out Current 93's 'Dogs Blood Rising.' Very harsh, very bleak; there is spoken word included, but it's one of the creepiest recordings I have...hope these suggestions help.


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Putrid Patrick said:


> You MUST get 'The Poisoner' from Controlled Bleeding...I play it every Halloween - it sounds more 'sound scape-ish' rather than the dark ambience of Lustmord, and it is EXTREMELY chilling. If you want something a little more 'evil,' you may also want to check out Current 93's 'Dogs Blood Rising.' Very harsh, very bleak; there is spoken word included, but it's one of the creepiest recordings I have...hope these suggestions help.


OUCH! Dogs Blood rising is out of this world, may be a bit too intense for my haunt as I do not want the kids crapping their pants but wow, what were these guys on when recording this thing......


----------



## Putrid Patrick (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm not really sure what they were on, but nothing else in their ouevre sounds anything like this...I know David Tibet is pretty anti-religion, but this album pretty much sets new parameters on 'satanic' music. (And no, I am NOT a satanist...) - did you happen to come across the Controlled Bleeding, by the way? It's pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Might add Current 93's "Alone Into The Alone", it is in the same tone, echoy, moans, weird tones throughout.....


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Putrid Patrick said:


> I'm not really sure what they were on, but nothing else in their ouevre sounds anything like this...I know David Tibet is pretty anti-religion, but this album pretty much sets new parameters on 'satanic' music. (And no, I am NOT a satanist...) - did you happen to come across the Controlled Bleeding, by the way? It's pretty awesome stuff.


Thanks for the suggestions, now I have to think about this, these two tracks may be enough to be a slight background to my music, not sure how it will sound with it in the background, very lightly playing........hummmmmm

WELCOME to the forum Patrick!


----------

